# Dry ice restoration



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Does anyone know who does dry ice restorations and any advice if anyone has used this type of cleaning for the underside would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve seen it more used in the USA, tends not too be too popular here and relatively unknown.

Are you just wanting to do a light restoration underneath or back to bare metal and seam sealed up?


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

You may read this to help in your decision as other factors are to be considered during the process



https://www.blackwells-inc.com/industrial-coatings/can-dry-ice-blasting-remove-rust/


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

I've used dry ice on some cars. If i can help answering your questions. Let me know.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for the responses lads.

It seems as though its becoming popular out in Australia.

This link is worth a watch.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

tranq said:


> I've used dry ice on some cars. If i can help answering your questions. Let me know.


I think main questions would be is there anything to worry about with regards to damaging any other parts, pipelines etc. And cost involved


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Skint said:


> I’ve seen it more used in the USA, tends not too be too popular here and relatively unknown.
> 
> Are you just wanting to do a light restoration underneath or back to bare metal and seam sealed up?


My car has not been touched from underneath since it arrived in the UK. I wanted to have a decent clean of it and just add a layer of protection on.


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

Doesn't damage the metal or any pipes unless you try to break it. You can usually get a bottle of isopropyl alcohol, and then crush the dry ice to make a slush. People use this for the sound deadening tar in their cars. I prefer using a heat gun and a chisel, then wiping it down with goof off.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Firstly I’d take it to a car wash that has a ramp to clean it underneath. Ask a taxi driver and they should be able to point you in the right direction.
From there see what your up against.


----------



## tranq (May 31, 2009)

bhp said:


> I think main questions would be is there anything to worry about with regards to damaging any other parts, pipelines etc. And cost involved


It is a nice tool to give a good clean to the parts - underfloor. 
Karcher and similar dry ice tools can adjust pressure, which affects ice consumed / hour and how aggresive it is with dirt.
A person operating it will adjust everything to the place he is cleaning.
It can peel off materials that lost adhesive strenght.
We sometimes clean engine bays with it and never had some electrical problems.
It shouldnt do any problems used for cleaning the underfloor of a car.
We used it on driver car quality cars, when all underfloor parts are removed, we needed to give the underfloor a good clean, but the interior, engine and several other parts are still in the car. Its a situation where media blasting beside maybe soda isnt an option.
Also dry ice cleaning the car is a good option for a start of a restoration. After cleaning the car a preciser estimate can be made.

Here is a short video in german giving an idea of use and result.





They quote this job 800-1000 euro.

Main items are:
time spent
pressure ice consumption per hour
level of detail agreed

I for myself wouldnt pressure them into hourly estimates, but to which standard i would want the car to be done, and discuss what to expect of certain points you address.

An fixed hourly estimate will force them to fly trough it with hi pressure/ice consumptions and you might not be satisfied with what you get.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for the info. 

I would be keen to speak to someone in the UK offering this type of service.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

I'm getting it done on my car in a few weeks. Anything you want me to ask the detailer?


----------

